# GSDs in trouble....



## geg (Jun 6, 2004)

<span style='font-family: Times New Roman'><span style='font-size: 14pt'>GSDs in need </span></span>


----------



## dchamness (Oct 18, 2008)

UMMMMM. Details? Please? We can't help if we don't know!!


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

click on the words... it is a direct link to the page


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow, so many poor babies out there. Makes me very sad.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Moving to general rescue. Urgent Section listing are for ONE dog per post.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Poor babies....


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

quite a few of these dogs already have a thread. some of them have even been rescued/adopted i believe.


----------

